# My Jessie girl



## bigboy (Sep 21, 2009)

she was a gsd/golden mix i got her when i was 13 she was 5 months old at the time. she had the make up of a gsd black muzzle and eyeliner her coat was goldish/tan and long her eyes were the some color she lived to be 6 I had to put her down this past july on the 10th it hurt cause she was my girl are family dog left us at the age of 14 in 07 then my brother's dog was 14 and we put her down last year and then Jessie had to go this year it was hard cause her body was rejecting her own blood. the pain is still hard since the 10th is coming up and it will be 3 months with out my girl but at least I can start to say I have my boy Hunter who is not a replacement but a healer in the pain, I don't have pics up of Jessie since she did not like the camra.


----------



## sd3567 (May 16, 2005)

<span style='font-family: Comic Sans MS'> </span> I am so sorry for your loss. My 1st dog was also named Jessie. She was my heart dog. Cherish your memories.


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

I'm so sorry. Rest in peace, sweet Jessie girl.


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

IM sorry.









<3


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

I am so very sorry for your loss and hope that you find comfort in all the wondeful memories you have of those times you were together.


----------



## gbocrafty (Apr 2, 2009)

I am so sorry. I understand the pain of losing a great friend. You will always have the great memories.


----------

